# Recommendations for induction cooktop for a home - 115Volt 15amp circuit



## bkdc (Jun 20, 2014)

I know I'm limited in choices because I'm looking for a portable unit that will plug into the standard American wall socket (15 ampere, 115 volt), and most quality induction units are for professional kitchen outlets running at 220volts and a lot more than 15 amps.

But I'm looking for the best available for the standard American wall socket with the largest possible magnetic element to avoid creating a central hot spot that warps my pans. In my search, I've noticed that most home-use induction tops have a tiny 4-inch sized element. The bigger the element, the better. Cost is not an issue for now.

Unfortunately, I'm running up against Ohm's law, and a 15 amp 115V circuit limits me to 1600 watts maximum.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 20, 2014)

BKDC, I've had the Duxtop for about two years and its in regular daily service. Though it could never complete replace gas, it Performs very well. I'm a big fan of Induction just wish they could make a larger burner than seven inch. My suggestion is not to get wooed but power ratings. 1100 Watts is the most power your can get from a 120 volt AC.

My induction hob sits right on top of my burner on the stove. 

This is the model I have:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045QEPYM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 20, 2014)

I've had this one since 2011:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037Z7HQK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Still going strong.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 20, 2014)

MB: why am I not surprised that you beat me to this? 



Mucho Bocho said:


> BKDC, I've had the Duxtop for about two years and its in regular daily service. Though it could never complete replace gas, it Performs very well. I'm a big fan of Induction just wish they could make a larger burner than seven inch. My suggestion is not to get wooed but power ratings. 1100 Watts is the most power your can get from a 120 volt AC.
> 
> My induction hob sits right on top of my burner on the stove.
> 
> ...


----------



## daveb (Jun 20, 2014)

I also have a duxtop http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045QFER4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 that I picked up for my cobbed together outdoor "kitchen". I've been very happy with it paired with appropriate pans and esp when bringing a large qty of water to boil. 

I would have to dust off some long dormant brain cells to be sure but don't think the correlation between element size and effective heating area is the same with induction as it is with conduction (electric or gas burner). The magnetic field induced should be more uniform across the pan surface. As an aside for anyone starting to use induction, you should ensure your utensils are non-ferrous or they too will get quite hot.


----------

